# Bjj



## Muffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey my ugb fam!...I wanted to know if anyone here is into BJJ? and/or any other form of martial arts?  I have always been attracted to martial arts.  I tried Muay Thai, loved it! but never found a decent school.  I was introduced to BJJ from a friend who swears by it. He showed me a few moves and I wanted more!  I also think it's important as a female to have a one up on anyone that tries to Fuk with you.  I'm very competitive and think this would be a great hobby for me. I did read that it has a higher rate of injury tho and I don't want it to affect my lifting either. Experience/feedback appreciated!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2017)

I have no experience in Bjj but having said that whats the problem here?  What I can say is in all the years I've been lifting I have enjoyed doing other activities such as basketball, softball, football, kickboxing. If you have an interest in Bjj then by all means give it a go. Shouldn't interfere with your lifting unless time becomes an issue. Lol you can learn all the martial arts you want I'll still toss your ass around the room.  lol


----------



## Muffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Lol you can learn all the martial arts you want I'll still toss your ass around room.  lol[/QUOTE

I'll hold you to that!  Eat your wheaties my friend


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 10, 2017)

Find a good Thai school - you won't regret it!

Nothing wrong with BJJ - its a great art and a helluva workout - but I'm partial to striking    (bit of history there)


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Only reason why I don't like bjj and wrestling


----------



## Muffy (Aug 10, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Only reason why I don't like bjj and wrestling
> View attachment 4289



Lololololol...thank god Im a girl...although I wouldn't want random nutsaks in my face.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 10, 2017)

I saw BJ and I clicked...sorry.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought u asked if anyone was interested in a BBBJ


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2017)

Just responded to your email on this. 

DO IT!!!


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I thought u asked if anyone was interested in a BBBJ


Sounds good


----------



## Muffy (Aug 10, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I saw BJ and I clicked...sorry.



Haha!...no worries...honest mistake (winks)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 11, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I saw BJ and I clicked...sorry.


I got so excited that I missed the second J too :32 (6):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Sounds good
> View attachment 4290



Holy shit that's weird


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Holy shit that's weird



omg I just spit my drink out :32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 11, 2017)

Muffy said:


> Lol you can learn all the martial arts you want I'll still toss your salad



Oh my .....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 11, 2017)

Beware judo throws. I got slammed the wrong way on my shoulder in bjj. Dislocated and now I need a surgery. Still can't wait to get back on the mat someday.


----------



## Muffy (Aug 11, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Beware judo throws. I got slammed the wrong way on my shoulder in bjj. Dislocated and now I need a surgery. Still can't wait to get back on the mat someday.



Oh Snap!  That sounds like it hurt...loving the fact that you wanna get back at it though


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 11, 2017)

I too missed the second J and am thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been grappling for 30 years


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2017)

Bundy cheats at naked twister...



Bro Bundy said:


> I've been grappling for 30 years


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2017)

Had a cute Korean babysitter growing up that taught me some basic judo throws and grappling moves

Shed say "it's Ogoshi Time' start throwing me around and doing the moves while I tried to hide a boner


----------

